# was johnny cash really ever deputized?



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

is this real?
http://symboliccollection.com/thumbview.asp?itemcode=290113&index=1


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

From what I understand that is true. But I am on your side wondering if its an urban legend.


----------

